# Herbie's Head shop



## Joseph James (Mar 27, 2008)

After recently discovering my source for the feminized strain Brazilian Amazonian doesn't ship to the usa, i was forced to find another. I discovered a shop that I've never seen before.

I have not used this vendor yet and have no idea how the seeds from this vendor grow. I just thought I would post it up to share with you guys an other site that ships to the USA!

.herbiesheadshop.com​


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 29, 2008)

U give it a thumbs up and u have never ordered from them? Thats weird.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 29, 2008)

i think my man is just sayin it might be a place for someone to check out. thanks sr.james i look to get some stuff sent overseas in bout 7 months so thanks for the heads up. could turn into a good hookup


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 29, 2008)

Selling an $800  G-13 strain sounds a little fishy to me.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 29, 2008)

your right crazy hair. dude love the dew


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 29, 2008)

Picture him only 30 years younger and voila, u got me, hair and all!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 29, 2008)

I have never heard of this place before so I wouldn't give them a thumbs up just yet. Maybe someone on here has been through them before though. It would be great if it was legit but who knows. I was under the assumption that the G-13 strain is unable to be obtained....Am I wrong?

Take care and be safe everyone.


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2008)

> I was under the assumption that the G-13 strain is unable to be obtained....Am I wrong?


  yep.. you're wrong.. I have g 13, g14, and g95.. if I so desire to "call" them that..


----------



## Fretless (Mar 31, 2008)

I would wait at least until you are able to find some solid positive feedback.  Run them through generic searches.  If you can't find strong good feedback, it's a piss in the wind.


----------



## harvester (Apr 1, 2008)

a little off topic but the g -13 is verry obtainable but try the f-13 by dj shorts its a 2nd generation cousin of the g-13 a little easier on the wallet but just as good on the tounge and the head


----------



## harvester (Apr 1, 2008)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Selling an $800 G-13 strain sounds a little fishy to me.


 where did you see that i went to the sit but didnt see anything about a 800$ g-13


----------

